# Exhaust rattle



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

So I started to notice a rattling noise while in first gear. When the clutch is fully depressed as I'm pulling away on first it sounds to becoming from my left exhaust. You can also hear it faintly when just idleing. Got under the car and noticed the rubber bushings that hold the exhaust up seem to be a little worn. 

Does anyone know if it might be something else.. Or can point me in the right direction to find a new set?! 

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Drew


----------



## Tishkevich (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I too am curious about this. I installed the axle back muffler deletes from marylandspeed. I assumed it was just from the loud feed back from the mufflers when i get off the gas it starts crackling. Figured that might have losened something up. If something more is going on I definitely would like to know..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Places like AutoZone carry rubber insulator/hangers that should work. Just take one down there and have them match one up


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Might be a heat shield on one of the cats. Give 'em a light rap with a screwdriver handle, see whats up.


----------

